# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  أحمر بالخط العريض

## دموع الغصون

أحمر بالخط العريض

موضوع أعجبني وأحببت أن تشاركوني به ...

بحياتنا  الكثير من الخطوط الحمراء ..  !!

لا نسمح لأحد المساس بها ،
فمنها ما يسمح للمقربين جداً جداً فقط  التدخل فيها ،
فالأسرار هي خطوط حمراء يحق للبعض الخوض  بها
و يمنع الكثيرين منها و تحجب عنهم .

و لكن هناك خطوط  حمراء كثيرة في حياتنا
فالكرامة منطقة حمراء و  بالخط العريض
الحرية الشخصية عندما تكون تعدي لحريات الآخرين أحمر و بالخط العريض .

هنا نطلق العنان لمخيلتنا و لواقعنا  لنسجل خطوطنا الحمراء و بالخط العريض .

وجدت هذه  الصفحة المتجددة لكم لتعبير عن خصوصياتكم التي لا يسمح بالاقتراب منها ، و تعتبر خطوط حمراء .

ودي وتقديري

----------


## دموع الغصون

*حريتي الشخصية ملكي لا أسمح لأي إنسان تجاوزها* 
*أحمر بالخط العريض*

----------


## دموع الغصون

استغفال الشعوب و إنتهاك حرياتهم وحقوقهم  
أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

وطني .. الاردن .. 

*احمر بالخط العريض..*.

----------


## &روان&

*قلبي ..............* *خط احمر*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

الامن الوطني احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## دموع الغصون

معتقداتي و أفكاري ... أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حجابي احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## طوق الياسمين

معتقداتي احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## دموع الغصون

خط أحمر لــ الأنانية

----------


## طوق الياسمين

هدوئي احمر بالخط العريض  :Frown:

----------


## دموع الغصون

_وطنيتي .. أحمر بالخط العريض 



_

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عقليتي احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## دموع الغصون

وحدتنا الوطنية .. أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أنتسابي هُنا أحمر بـ الخط العريض

----------


## دموع الغصون

العادات والتقاليد *~~{* أحمر بالخط العريض ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

هدوئي خط احمر

----------


## دموع الغصون

الأمن و الآمان .. ~ أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أحمر بالخط العريض لـ وجودك

----------


## بيلسان

استقلاليتي احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## إن الله يراك

زوجي...........أحمر بالخط العريـــــــض

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*إرادتي أحمر بـ الخط العريض*

----------


## دموع الغصون

سيادة القانون ~ أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*غُرفتي أحمر بـ الخط العريض*

----------


## بيلسان

*ال bye أحمر بالخط العريض*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*قدراتي أحمر بـالخط العريض*

----------


## إن الله يراك

الاردن اولا...............احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## بيلسان

*مـــبـــــــــــــــــــــايلي*

----------


## إن الله يراك

البرد..........احمر بالخط العريض :Eh S(5):

----------


## بيلسان

*عفويتي احمر بالخط العريض*

----------


## إن الله يراك

منتداي..........احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات



----------


## دموع الغصون

>

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*جنسيتي أحمر بـ الخط العريض*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أمننا ...  أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

املي بـــه احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أحتياجي أحمر بـ الخط العريض*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

والداي .. احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*خجلي أحمر بـ الخط العريض*

----------


## بيلسان

*ملابســـــــــــي احمر بالخط العريض*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*حُريتي أحمر بـ الخط العريض*

----------


## دموع الغصون

قناعاتي ~ أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## بيلسان

> قناعاتي ~ أحمر بالخط العريض


^______________________^

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

سعادتي خط احم غليييييييييييييظ وعريض :Eh S(14):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

سعادتي خط احم غليييييييييييييظ وعريض<img src="images/smilies/eh_s(14).gif" border="0" alt="" title="Eh S(14)" smilieid="21" class="inlineimg">

----------


## (dodo)

عاطفتي احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*انت احمر بـ الخط العريض*

----------


## دموع الغصون

هدوء قهوتي
{
...
~ 
... 

}

أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*عفويتي أحمر بـ الخط العريض*

----------


## غسان

_هي الكرامه ..لا يسمح ابدا بالاقتراب .. وكل ما هو دونها يهون_

----------


## بيلسان

*مشوار يوم الخميس احمر بالخط العريص* :Icon32:

----------


## دموع الغصون

*العادات والتقاليد - الايجابية - 

**أحمر بالخط العريض*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*الحبسة بـ البيت أحمر بـ الخط العريض*

----------


## بيلسان

*العضو الممير احمر بالخط العريـــــــــــــــتض*

----------


## دموع الغصون

احساسي 

أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*احتياجي أحمر بـ الخط العريض*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*تفاؤلي (~ِ~) أحمر بالخط العريض*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*حقوقي أحمر بـ الخط العريض*

----------


## دموع الغصون

الوعود ~~ بالخط العريض {* أحمر* }

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*ضحكاتي أحمر بـ الخط العريض*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*أحساسي 
أحمر بالخط العريض*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*كلمة أحبك ~ أحمر بـ الخط العريض*

----------


## shams spring

*شخصيتي....خط احمر*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*غرفتي احمر بـ الخط العريض*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*21497
 أحمر بالخط العريض*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*كتباتي أحمر بـ الخط العريض*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ظني ..احمر بالخط العريض*

----------


## ريمي

11-أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## دموع الغصون

الأمانة الإنسانية ~ أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

فيض دموعي  .. أحمر بالخط العريض !

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الشباب العربي وطاقاتهم الفكرية .. احمر بالخط العريض*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

دم المسلمين الذي يُهدر عبثاً .. أحمر وبالخط العريييييض !

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ملهمي ~ أحمر بالخط العريض*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حجاب الفتاة عند البلوغ أحمر بالخط العريض !

----------


## دموع الغصون

الوعود أحمر بالخطر العريض

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*وجودي بـ المنتدى احمر بـ الخط العريض*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الوطن ~ أحمر بالخط العريض*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*الكماليات بالنسبة الي أحمر بـ الخط العريض*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

نبرة الصوت الرايقة والهادية للأنثى .. أحمر بالخط العريض  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*حدودك معي أحمر بـ الخط العريض*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

نومي بكير كل يوم >> أحمر بالخط العريييييض

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*دراستي أحمر بـ الخط العريض*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اموري الشخصية ..احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*وحدتي أحمر بت الخط العريض*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

فنجان قهوتي الصباحي .. احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*ذآكرتي أحمر بـ الخط العريض*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كتاب  الله وسنة رسوله .. أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*هو.. احمر بالخط العريض*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أنا أحمر بـ الخط العريض*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*حرية الآخرين 
**
*أحمر بالخط العريض*
*
أحمر بالخط العريض*

أحمر بالخط العريض
**
أحمر بالخط العريض
*
*أحمر بالخط العريض
*
*أحمر بالخط العريض
*
*أحمر بالخط العريض*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*كرامتي .. احمر بالخط العريض*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*الصدق احمر بـ الخط العريض*

----------


## (dodo)

الدراسة احمر وبالخط المريض والعريض

----------


## عطر النرجس

هناك الكثر من الامور بحياتنا ممكن ان  نضع لها خطوط الحمراء
 وانا اقول كفتاه عربية  شرفي وكرامتي وعزه نفسي احمر  بالخط العريض

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*البيانو .. أحمر بالخط العريض*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الثقافة العربية ~~ أحمر بالخط العريض*

----------


## Sc®ipt

<![if !ie]>
*php - احمر بالخط العريض*
<![endif]>

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*التحيز لعضو دون الآخر .. أحمر وبالخط العريض*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *التحيز لعضو دون الآخر .. أحمر وبالخط العريض*


*مابتصور في هيك شي بمنتدانا 
نحنا كأعضاء و إدراة بنعامل الكل بنفس الطريقة*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

دموع الغصون انا ما بحكي انه في هيك بمنتدانا .. 
انا بحكي عن رأيي الشخصي بإنه تحيزي لعضو دون الاخر مرفوض لدي وإني بحب اتعامل مع الكل بسواسية 
ومتأكدة انه الكل هون هيك  :Smile: 
بتمنى تكون وجهة نظري وصلت يا عسولة 


ولائي وانتمائي للوطن .. أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## دموع الغصون

> دموع الغصون انا ما بحكي انه في هيك بمنتدانا .. 
> انا بحكي عن رأيي الشخصي بإنه تحيزي لعضو دون الاخر مرفوض لدي وإني بحب اتعامل مع الكل بسواسية 
> ومتأكدة انه الكل هون هيك 
> بتمنى تكون وجهة نظري وصلت يا عسولة 
> 
> 
> ولائي وانتمائي للوطن .. أحمر بالخط العريض


* آها إذا رأييك الشخصي بشكل عام أكيد لإلك كل الاحترام ، بس أنا فكرت بتعاني من شي حكيت فيني ساعدك كإدراة ، و جهة نظرك رائعة بدل على أنك طيبة 
بالتأكيد الكل سواسية هون 
احترامي لكِ*

----------


## دموع الغصون

* 
*
<![if !ie]>
*سيادة القانون ~~ أحمر بالخط العريض* 
<![endif]>

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> * آها إذا رأييك الشخصي بشكل عام أكيد لإلك كل الاحترام ، بس أنا فكرت بتعاني من شي حكيت فيني ساعدك كإدراة ، و جهة نظرك رائعة بدل على أنك طيبة 
> بالتأكيد الكل سواسية هون 
> احترامي لكِ*


*يا عمري تسلميلي 
وأنا متاكدة انك ما بتقصري لو احتجت مساعدة من الإدارة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الأردن** ::: أحمر بالخط العريض :::
*

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

كرامتي........ بالخط احمر عريض

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*عضويتي .. أحمر بالخط العريض*

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

*انا بالنسبه الي* 
*ديني و عائلتي خط احمر عريض جدا و عالي الاسوار*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*أخلاقنا* *
 أحمر  بالخط العريض*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*سكون الحرف

×

~~ ||||||||| ~~

×

أحمر بالخط العريض*

----------


## (dodo)

حال الدنيا 
احمر وبالخط العريض

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مبادئي وارائي الخاصة أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## دموع الغصون

وطني ~|~ أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الهاشميون ..احر بالخط العريض*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الثقة " أحمر بالخط العريض "*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الوطن و القائد  احمر بالخط العريض 

حب الوطن والقائد هي جزء مني .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
عروبتي 

أحمر بالخط العريض*

----------


## دموع الغصون

حق المواطنة .. أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## دموع الغصون

طموحاتنا 

أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## محمد العزام

الكرامة خط احمر

----------


## دموع الغصون

قراراتي أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## دموع الغصون

تراب الوطن ... أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## محمد العزام

الاردن ليس وطن بديل .......... خط احمر

----------


## دموع الغصون

حريتي ... أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## دموع الغصون

الرأي و الرأي الآخر ... أحمر بالخط العريض 


.
.

----------


## محمد العزام

تعلم كيف تناقش ولاتتعدى على حقوق غيرك ......... خط احمر

----------


## دموع الغصون

الروابط الإنسانية و احترامها ....... أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## محمد العزام

الاسلام ........... خط احمر

----------


## دليلة

الجزائر.... أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

اردنيه بنكهه مدريديه....... احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## مادلين

الفيصلي
 احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## علاء سماره

كرامتي و امي      أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## دموع الغصون

عقل الشعوب .. أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## &روان&

كرامة الاخرين ومشاعرهم 
*احمر بالخط العريض*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*جامعتي .. احمر بالخط العريض*

----------


## محمد العزام

التسبب باذى الاخرين ... احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## دموع الغصون

المسؤولية أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## محمد العزام

كرامتي احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## &روان&

انا 
احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مبــادئــي .. أحمـــر بالخــــط العريـــض*

----------


## دموع الغصون

براءة الطفولة أحمر بالخطر العريض

----------


## دموع الغصون

كرامة الشعوب .. أحمر بالخطر العريض

----------


## &روان&

_مشاعري احمر بالخط العريض_

----------


## محمد العزام

التلاعب بحقوق الاخرين ...احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## shams spring

*الوطن ...احمر بالخط العريض*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ممتلكاتنا وحقوقنا أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## &روان&

*النــــسيان احمر بالخط العريض*

----------


## محمد العزام

قهوة وبن العميد .. احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## دموع الغصون

كرامة الوطن والمواطن .. أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## محمد العزام

نهب خيرات الوطن ....احمر بالخط بالعريض

----------


## دموع الغصون

الدرك .. أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## محمد العزام

التلاعب بمشاعر الاخرين احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## دموع الغصون

مصداقية العقول أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## &روان&

_الانتظااااااااااااااااار
احمر بالخط العريض
وخاصة انتظار المجهووووووووول_

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*هو احمر بالخط العريض ،،*

----------


## دموع الغصون

معقتداتنا ... أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الوطن والمساس به 
احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## محمد العزام

اهداف الانسان في حريته احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## فيروز

كرت أحمر لـ الهبل

----------


## محمد العزام

احمر بالخط العريض التعدي على ارض ليست بملكك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الأردن للأردنين ... أحمر بالخط العريض 

*

----------


## فيروز

أحمر بالخط العريض التعدي على حقوقنا

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
قناعاتي .... أحمر بالخط العريض

*

----------


## فيروز

حرياتي أحمر بـالخط العريض

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اعتاد وطننا على التصفيق حتى لو كان حسابنا وحساب وطننا 

الوطن ..| ~ أحمر بالخط العريض 



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اعتاد وطننا على التصفيق حتى لو كان حسابنا وحساب وطننا 

الوطن ..| ~ أحمر بالخط العريض 



*

----------


## محمد العزام

كرامة الانسان احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ذكــــريـــاتـــي....* أحمـــــــــــــــر* بالخط العرض

----------


## اليتيم العماني

اللعب بمكنونات قلبي , خط أحمر .

----------


## &روان&

وطني الاردن 

احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*يا دعاه الشر !! 

وطني وطني وطني 
احمر بالخط العريض*

----------


## ريمي

كبريائي .. احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## اليتيم العماني

ملكة فؤادي , خط أحمر .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
قهوتي أحمر بالخط العريض


*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*من يهمني احمر بالخط العريض ،،*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

حبي احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ملاذي احمر بالخط العريض ..*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

املي احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## محمد العزام

تفكيري احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## دموع الغصون

العشائر الأردنية أحمر بالخط العريض

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
براءة الطفولة أحمر بالخط العريض

*

----------


## محمد العزام

كرامة الاردني احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الدم العربي أحمر .. } بالخط العريض 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

الاخلاق الانسانيه احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

أشيــــائي
.
.
.
*أحمـــر* بالخــط العريض

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
لم يبقى شيء ..} أحمر بالخط العريض
فقد استباحو كلّ شيء وطننا هويتنا حتى كرامتنا 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
لم يبقى شيء ..} أحمر بالخط العريض
فقد استباحو كلّ شيء وطننا هويتنا حتى كرامتنا 


*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

قراراتي
..
.
.
.

*أحمـــــر* بالخـــط العريـــض

----------


## &روان&

مشاعري 

احمر بالخط العريض

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
وصفي التل .. أحمر بالخط العريض


*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*احلآآمي ||- احمر بالخط العريض . .*

----------


## صفاء العشري

هنالك الكثير من الخطوط الحمراء للإنسان واعتقد أن من أهمها هي احترام حرية الإنسان وحقوقه

تحياتي

القيادة المركزية الأمريكية

----------

